# goals for 2009



## ShikataMMA (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello All,
Just wondering what are some of your goals for 2009?

Thanks,
Ron Cooper
Shikata Academy


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 29, 2008)

My school goal is to have 100 paying student by the summer, personal goals and loose the wieght and start competing once again.


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 31, 2008)

I would like to have 200 paying students(so I can rent the building next door and open it with my other instructor) by fall and to get back into competition shape and maybe take on nationals this year or next.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 3, 2009)

Double my current students to 24. (Yeah, I like to dream big!) Get my website up, & get back to training after my calf heals up!


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 3, 2009)

same, i want to double my students by end of 09

thats put me at 18 regulars


----------



## stickarts (Jan 4, 2009)

Get more organized, fix up the school a bit, do a few big demos and help out at a few fundraisers. Complete several more training DVD's.


----------

